# How to survive when it comes to the enviroment of canada



## survivalscout666 (May 3, 2012)

N this forum I would love to discuss what to do when you get lost in the canadian wilderness


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know, but, I have never been lost in the Canadian wilderness. My whole family has always spent significant amount of time in the wilderness to the point where even if we were dropped in the middle of no-where, I believe that we would be able to find out way out fairly quickly ... 

My brother trained to be a wilderness surveyor - he is even better than I am ...


----------



## survivalscout666 (May 3, 2012)

Well sir not if you have an injured crew member in the Canadian Rockies


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

survivalscout666 said:


> N this forum I would love to discuss what to do when you get lost in the canadian wilderness


I'm sure whatever pointers you give could be used in similar environments, I'm always ready to learn new stuff.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I sure hope that I would be able to get an injured crew-member out of the CanadianRockies - I have spent my whole life living in and on both sides of the Canadian Rockies - I have hiked and hunted and fished the Rockies and I have certified (and recertified several times) in Wilderness FirstAid in the middle of the Canadian Rockies ...

If there is a better person than myself that knows the Rockies, I hearby promise to become their apprentice! 


Will you teach me?


----------



## survivalscout666 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks blob for the support unlike some people


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

are you looking for advice/pointers, or offering it?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

survivalscout666 said:


> Thanks blob for the support unlike some people


Unlike some people? Umm.. I'm sorry.. but is there some problem that I seem to have missed. I know you're new here and welcome you to the site.. but by your third post, you're kind of coming off as a douche. Lighten up Francis..


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

WOW..... not saying anything....just saying


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Well let's get on with the discussion right now the rocks are still snow covered so it would be a rough go. with or without extra weight to pack.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Get serious, guys! This person could be texting from the Rockies in dire straits...


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

JoKing said:


> Get serious, guys! This person could be texting from the Rockies in dire straits...


LOL... Good one! :congrat:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh goodness, here we go again.


----------



## Ncognito (Oct 27, 2011)

JoKing said:


> dire straits...


I love Dire Straits.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

survivalscout666 said:


> N this forum I would love to discuss what to do when you get lost in the canadian wilderness


Discussion is good. Do tell - what would you do? :canflag:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Can I have a tactical wheelbarrow?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Find a good tree. Cut it down. Wait till winter. Make a hockey stick. If you're any good a scout will find you!!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Well ... I guess you could just shoot him, cut out the back straps and take his gear.....

OR...take out a deck of cards and start playing Solitary , you'll have all kinds of folks telling you how to play

OR my Fav...Open a book, get comfy and within 30 seconds some asshat will stop and say..." Reading huh?.... uh yes... waving the book... what's it about? ... It's about how to kill asshats without getting caught.. *


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Ncognito said:


> I love Dire Straits.


Get it on! Bang a gong, get it on!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

JoKing said:


> Get it on! Bang a gong, get it on!


No no no... You're thinking of Dire station... or... maybe it's Power Straits? :scratch


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

d_saum said:


> No no no... You're thinking of Dire station... or... maybe it's Power Straits? :scratch


You're thinking of "Hell is For Children".


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Find a good tree. Cut it down. Wait till winter. Make a hockey stick. If you're any good a scout will find you!!


LMAO!!!! Good shit right there!!


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

:scratch

Canadian wilderness? Hockey stick? Eh?



mojo4 said:


> Find a good tree. Cut it down. Wait till winter. Make a hockey stick. If you're any good a scout will find you!!


Better hope it's not a scout from the Sabres....you'd be there for awhile.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Saw dire straights at red rocks in Denver in the mid 80s .....oh my god I am old. Sigh.


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

All fun aside.... This would be a interesting topic to read and participate in. I grew up in Alaska. Fairbanks to be exact. I'm not sure I would want to try to survive a winter in the woods there at -40 to -50. I've traveled thru parts of Canada, " beautiful country", and I would say that for the Northern and Eastern , parts it would be much of the same as Alaska as far as wilderness survival.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The Alberta rockies are some harsh in the winter due to the altitude, and there aren't a lot of low altitude east west passes. not a really good place to play survival in the winter. there is snow well below the treeline this spring.
Down here a 4000 feet it is pretty easy to live but up in the rocks if you aren't a mountain goat things might be a bit tougher.


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> The Alberta rockies are some harsh in the winter due to the altitude, and there aren't a lot of low altitude east west passes. not a really good place to play survival in the winter. there is snow well below the treeline this spring.
> Down here a 4000 feet it is pretty easy to live but up in the rocks if you aren't a mountain goat things might be a bit tougher.


I'd have to agree. North central Alaska, where i grew up and anything north of there. The Yukon territory, thru the north east of Canada would in my mind be certainly unsurvivable without a sturdy cabin, lots of food and wood! Maybe even a good woman!  and a knowledge of hunting and preservation of food. As much as I love the state I grew up in, I know right now if I lived there and the SHTF, in the mid of winter, with no a ces to a town.... I would perish.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

JoKing said:


> Get it on! Bang a gong, get it on!


No no no, get your money for nothing and your chicks for free


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Maybe get a blister on my little finger maybe get blister on my thumb


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

rider1k said:


> All fun aside.... This would be a interesting topic to read and participate in. I grew up in Alaska. Fairbanks to be exact. I'm not sure I would want to try to survive a winter in the woods there at -40 to -50. I've traveled thru parts of Canada, " beautiful country", and I would say that for the Northern and Eastern , parts it would be much of the same as Alaska as far as wilderness survival.


A while back I came across a series of videos on YouTube where some guy had basically backpaked into Alaska with just the basics.. (for example, he brought in only the tool heads, and made the handles after he got there) and built a cabin from scratch.

Actually, I found it! I Can't access Youtube here.. but just search his name and you'll find it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Proenneke

He lived up there for 30 years with only the basics! If he can do it, you could do it!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The weather in alaska and the north coast of BC is far different than the weather inland. it really depends how far you are from the coast and how high you are.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Water source,

Food source,

Shelter,

Don't Panic,

Fire,

Signal preparation,

Survival kit - know how to use it,

Stay in one place.

Richard Proenneke - Captivating Character!

I was just thinking about this fellow yesterday - thanks for the reminding me d_saum :2thumb:

My son turned me on to these vids a while back - they're excellent!


----------



## survivalscout666 (May 3, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Find a good tree. Cut it down. Wait till winter. Make a hockey stick. If you're any good a scout will find you!!


I like this post lol if need be carry a hockey stick for protection



rider1k said:


> All fun aside.... This would be a interesting topic to read and participate in. I grew up in Alaska. Fairbanks to be exact. I'm not sure I would want to try to survive a winter in the woods there at -40 to -50. I've traveled thru parts of Canada, " beautiful country", and I would say that for the Northern and Eastern , parts it would be much of the same as Alaska as far as wilderness survival.


Thanks finally on your game man that's what I need



Tirediron said:


> The Alberta rockies are some harsh in the winter due to the altitude, and there aren't a lot of low altitude east west passes. not a really good place to play survival in the winter. there is snow well below the treeline this spring.
> Down here a 4000 feet it is pretty easy to live but up in the rocks if you aren't a mountain goat things might be a bit tougher.


Thanks for starting a sub topic now I can start


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

Salekdarling said:


> Oh goodness, here we go again.


Jeremiah Johnson? :dunno: Yes, the idea of 'living-off-the-land' sounds romantic. Until you're starving, then they'll learn. You're quote is well taken, and should be considered by these 'frontiersmen'.
"Mountains got it's own ways....."


----------



## survivalscout666 (May 3, 2012)

Well I was out on a hike today and I twisted my ankle I live on the frontnac arch it is where the Canadian shield meets adorondaks or is it appalician -scratch - anyway you can imagine very rugged rocky terrain I practically crawled back to my car where I then called my wife to pick me up


----------



## survivalscout666 (May 3, 2012)

Just a note to everyone it's not only about the Rockies but they are one of the more extremes


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

which would be better/easier? the extreme cold or extreme heat of the dessert? :dunno:
shelter -- will be needed for both --from the cold --- from the sun
water ----- can be melted from the cold snow --- must be found in the heat
food ---- plants, small animals, 
fire ----- for protection as well as cooking and signaling 
body protection ---- from hypothermia, frostbite --- from dehydration, sunburn
???????


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

lovetogrow said:


> Water source,
> 
> Richard Proenneke - Captivating Character!


love, i mean love that doc!
that said though he had supplies brought up to him a couple of times a year along with nails and a bunch of other things, it's only mentioned once or twice in the film but he goes over it, i've seen that film maybe 50 times, i throw it on tv every time i get sick,lol, it's just one of those comfort shows for me....

in the far north i would study up on expedition style mountaineering and snow camping, even simple things like knowing the different styles of kick stepping can make a huge difference in how long and far you can go when in rocky/icy climates , there's alot of information there and on trekking forums that preppers seem to over look.

if you look at the cold weather classes....
http://www.nwsos.com/public/survival/cold.html

they are basically scaled down versions of what you would get in a mountaineering/expedition type class, survival is the basics of mountaineering then you build upon that to be able to read the woods and nature itself, i know that sounds hokey but it's the truth, being able to read changing conditions is a matter of life and death, no b.s. on that one.....
seriously, check out mountaineering and expedition type classes, some have a heavier emphasis on the basic survival part then others.

here is an example of a few
http://www.aai.cc/ProgramDetail/mountaineering_leadership1/
http://www.mountaineers.org/forms/courseinfo.pdf


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> which would be better/easier? the extreme cold or extreme heat of the dessert? :dunno:
> shelter -- will be needed for both --from the cold --- from the sun
> water ----- can be melted from the cold snow --- must be found in the heat
> food ---- plants, small animals,
> ...


a moderate climate? lol, i think they both have their issues, personally with my background i'd be much moer comfortable trying to keep warm as opposed to keeping cool, as you can only take so many clothes off before it doesn't help anymore, that and water need is always greater the food need, so my choice would be cold....


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

Lost in the Canadian Rockies? Burrrr.
Just keep a DVD of Jeremiah Johnson on hand. And a Hawkin .50 cal.


----------

